# Kaufberatung Beckhoff Hausautomation



## Gülle (15 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich plane bald ein Einfamilienhaus für meine Familie bauen und möchte eine SPS einbauen. Ich habe täglich im Maschinenbau mit S7 und WinCC flexible zu tun.
Ich habe auch eigentlich schon eine S7 315-2DP und ein paar DIs und DOs hier liegen.

Es sollen die Steuerung von Licht, Steckdosen und Rolladen, Beschattung im EG, evtl. Heizungregelung, Datenerfassung Heizung, Solarthermie und Photovoltaik, Gartenbewässerung, Erfassung der Wetterdaten über die SPS realisiert werden. Die Steuerung sollte ausserdem einen Webserver haben
Wahrscheinlich erst in der 2. Ausbaustufe (Zeitmangel beim Bauen) soll dann eine Visualisierung dazu kommen. Diese sollte wenigstens in einfacher Form auch über einen Browser am Tablet o.ä. darstellbar sein. Zusätzlich soll ein fester Touchscreen installiert werden. 

Nachdem ich mich hier und anderswo im Netz informiert habe, denke ich aber das eine Beckhoff SPS wohl doch besser für mein Vorhaben wäre. Weil es wesentlich mehr Hard- und Software für die Hausautomation als bei Siemens gibt. Natürlich sind die Preise bei Beckhoff auch besser. Wobei man S7 Komponenten zum Teil relativ günstig in der Bucht bekommen kann. 

Jetzt Frage ich mich nur welche Beckhoff Steuerung für mich in Frage kommt? CX90xx, CX10xx oder...? Ich kenne mich in der hausautomation und bei Beckhoff überhaupt nicht aus.
Der Preis ist natürlich wichtig, aber nicht entscheident für meine Kaufentscheidung. Wichtig wäre mir auch genug Reserven für die Zukunft zu haben. Wer weiss welche Ideen man später noch hat.


Gruß Gülle


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (16 Juli 2012)

Schon mal an WAGO gedacht?
880/881 Starterkit und das Ganze mit Codesys programmieren!

...und das ganze Klemmenzeug (Kopplerelais etc.) bekommst du auch dort!

VG
Thomas


----------



## Gülle (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

Wago ist auch interessant, aber es gibt halt weniger Auswahl bei den Busklemmen. 
Vor allem die Dimmerklemmen finde ich bei beckhoff interessant.
Da ist es mir auch egal wenn beckhoff etwas teuer ist.

Oder hat Wago andere Vorteile außer dem preis?
Was ist der Vor- oder Nachteil von Twincat?


----------



## Markus Rupp (16 Juli 2012)

Gülle schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> Was ist der Vor- oder Nachteil von Twincat?


TwinCat ist eigentlich das selbe wie CoDeSys nur ebend sehr spezialisiert auf das Beckhoff-Sortiment und dessen Möglichkeiten. 
Was ist der Vorteil: höhere Systemintegrität beim Projektieren, Nutzbarkeit der von Beckhoff gelieferten Hilfsmittel.

Im Grund könnte man, sofern man die Targets hat auch Beckhoff mit CoDeSys projektieren.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> TwinCat ist eigentlich das selbe wie CoDeSys nur ebend sehr spezialisiert auf das Beckhoff-Sortiment und dessen Möglichkeiten.


Stimmt nicht so ganz.
Siehe dazu auch meine älteren Beiträge:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53280-Neue-Rubrik-für-TC3-erstellen#post389396
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/50637-Lokale-Beckhoff-PLC-mit-CoDeSys-Programmieren-!#post370780

Der Anteil von CoDeSys am TwinCAT beschränkt sich auf den PLC-Editor und -Compiler. Alles drumrum, der Konfigurator, die ganze Echtzeit-Sache, die interne Software-Kommunikation (ADS) samt aller verfügbarer Zusatzsoftware (OPC, TCP/IP, ...), hat nichts mit CoDeSys zu tun.

Wenn man sich für Beckhoff entscheidet, ist das eine System- und Konzeptfrage. Die Beckhoff-Welt ist allerdings verglichen mit Systemen anderer Hersteller sehr "offen".



Rupp schrieb:


> Im Grund könnte man, sofern man die Targets hat auch Beckhoff mit CoDeSys projektieren.


Wenn du ein passendes Target findest, sag bescheid!


----------



## cas (16 Juli 2012)

Eigentliche könnte man zu diesem Thema schon fast eine neue Kategorie erstellen.

Immer kommen die gleichen Fragen....


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (16 Juli 2012)

laut dem hier
http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php?topic=485.0

funktioniert die Dimmerklemme auch an der WAGO Kiste!
Ich meine WAGO hat einen speziellen Controller für das Gebäude..
Der ist dann etwas teurer, du bekommst dafür aber eine Menge
Gebäude Lib`s dabei...
Müßte man mal Gegenrechnen ob der Mehrpreis sich lohnt...!

Welches Bussystem willst du denn einsetzen?

VG
Thomas


----------



## GLT (16 Juli 2012)

thomas.nienstaedt schrieb:


> Ich meine WAGO hat einen speziellen Controller für das Gebäude..
> Der ist dann etwas teurer, du bekommst dafür aber eine Menge
> Gebäude Lib`s dabei...


Ich vermute Du sprichst hier die FlexRoom-Sache an?
Die würde der TE nicht brauchen.

Die Gebäudelibs gibt es für alle anderen Controller auch.


----------



## gloeru (16 Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich verwende gerne den CX5010/CX5020 (Listenpreis 1295/1380€ + 72€ 4GB CF-Karte) - Du hast damit auch gerade die Software-Lizenz gekauft, da du auf der Steuerung ein vollständiges TwinCAT hast, mit dem programieren kannst. (Entweder Bildschirm und Maus anhängen oder über RDP)
 Ich nehme immer die Windows Embedded und nicht die CE Version. Grund: Du kannst fast alle Programme aus der IT-Welt einsetzen (TeamViewer, MS Office, Radio-Stream etc)

Mit einem CX5010 hast du auf jeden Fall genügend Leistung für ein gesamten Haus zu automatisieren!
Was du noch beachten solltest: Wenn du Netzwerksachen machen willst (Mail versenden...) brauchst du bei Beckhoff die TCP/IP-Lib zum Preis von ca. 140€ zusätzlich.
Mit Beckhoff hast du alle Freiheiten, aber dafür etwas mehr Aufwand (Meine Meinung)

An Alle: hört doch bitte mal auf mit dem Beckhoff ist CoDeSys und WAGO-kompatibel. Das der PLC-Editor von CoDeSys stammt ist offensichltich, aber das sind dann schon fast alle Ähnlichkeiten gewesen.
Immer daran denken: Wenn irgend ne Beckhoff-Klemme bei WAGO nicht geht gibts wohl kein Support... (Spätenstens mit EtherCAT Klemmen hat sich das sowieso erledigt!


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juli 2012)

Also zum Dimmen ist auch DALI ganz gut. Von der Installation und auch vom Preis.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gülle (16 Juli 2012)

Also Dali möchte ich nicht einsetzen. Und Beckhoff Dimmerklemme an einer Wago klingt ein wenig nach Bastellösung. Das ist eigentlich meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung, aber bei der Hausautomation sollte sich das doch in Grenzen halten. Sonst gibts Ärger mit der Chefin...

Ein Bussystem möchte ich nach Möglichkeit nicht aufbauen. Es soll alles zentral in einen Schaltschrank gezogen werden. 

Für mich klingt das so, als ob es mit Twincat schon mehr Möglichkeiten als mit CoDeSys gibt. Ob es sich lohnt dafür mehr Geld auszugeben ist natürlich immer Ansichtssache.
Aber ich plane den Rest meines Lebens in diesem Haus zu wohnen, da will ich die Entscheidung für das eine oder andere System nicht von ein "paar" Euro abhängig machen. Es sei denn, es macht keinen Sinn.

@gloeru:
Die CX5010 klingt natürlich sehr interessant, aber würde für meine Bedürfnisse nicht eine CX9010 reichen? Was machst Du denn alles damit? 
Was meinst du mit "mehr Aufwand" bei Beckhoff?


----------



## gloeru (16 Juli 2012)

Für die reine SPS-Lösung wird sicher auch ein CX9010 reichen. Was ich mit einer CX5010 alles mache? Viel, beispielsweise eine ganze Brauerei steuern.
 Ich nutze einfach gern die Vorteile von einem "richtigen" PC... Drucker dran, Daten aufzeichnen auf eine USB-HDD, Fernwartung, Zusatzprogramme, Office, etc etc
Bei einem CX9010 musst du zudem zusätzlich eine TwinCAT Lizenz für dein Programmiergerät kaufen, die CX5010 kann direkt programmiert werden. (Man kann TwinCAt auch einfach alle 30 Tage neu installieren, aber ist eine Grauzone, zudem mühsam)

Mit mehr Aufwand meine ich, dass vermutlich bei WAGO mehr Bibliotheken vorhanden sind, die einfach zu integrieren sind. Bei TwinCAT musst du auf OSCAT zurückgreiffen. 
Wenn du noch nie mit Codesys oder TwinCAT gearbeitet hast, wirst du vermutlich etwas länger brauchen, um das umfachgreiche TwinCAT-System zu begreifen.


----------



## Gülle (16 Juli 2012)

Brauerei klingt gut, dann will ich auch eine CX5010! 

Ich denke die PC funktionalität werde ich nicht brauchen. Eine CX9000/9010 kostet im Netz so 580/820Euro inkl. Twincat PLC RT. Was würde denn dann noch eine Twincat Lizenz ca. kosten?

Bei Wago gibt es mehr Bibliotheken? Das spricht dann doch wieder für Wago... Ich blick nicht ganz durch. 
Ich kenne eigentlich nur S5 und S7, müsste mich also sicher komplett einarbeiten, egal welches System.


----------



## StructuredTrash (17 Juli 2012)

Das TwinCat für Deinen PC besteht aus
a) einer Programmentwicklungsumgebung und einem HW-Konfigurator,
b) einem PLC-Laufzeitsystem, mit dem Du auch Deinen PC als SPS nutzen könntest.
Nur b) ist kostenpflichtig bzw. erfordert in der Demoversion alle 30 Tage eine Neuinstallation, programmieren kannst Du dagegen bis in alle Ewigkeit umsonst.


----------

